# Netzteil fuer Dual CPU Systeme



## Knogle (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo lieber BeQuiet Support
Ich moechte sicher gehen , und frage nochmal hier

Ich habe ein System mit 2x CPUs die 135W schlucken

Beide brauchen einen 8 Pin Anschluss

Welches Netzwerk kann ich da nehmen? (Bitte bequiet)


----------



## Rurdo (11. Juni 2014)

Die Frage hättest du dir auch selbst auf Geizhals beantworten können. Aber man wills ja angenehm haben und die anderen sollen Arbeiten.

Ich bin trotzdem mal so nett. 
Soweit ich das beurteilen kann hat Bequiet keine Netzteile mit 2x 8Pin EPS..
Sowieso gibts recht wenige, und wenn dann im 1000W+ Bereich. Hab z.b. eins bei Enermax gefunden (Das Platimax, ab 1200W gibts 2 8Pin Anschlüsse)

Mfg


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich die Website von Be Quiet richtig verstehe, hat bereits das P10 550W einen 8 Pin und einen 4+4Pin CPU-Anschluss.


----------



## Stern1710 (11. Juni 2014)

Ne, sogar noch besser: 
1x 4+4 Pin (1. Kabel)
1x 8 Pin (JA Cpu) und 4+4 Pin (2. Kabel)
Hab es ja schließlich selber eingebaut


----------



## Pinchen1609 (11. Juni 2014)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Die Frage hättest du dir auch selbst auf Geizhals beantworten können. Aber man wills ja angenehm haben und die anderen sollen Arbeiten.
> 
> Ich bin trotzdem mal so nett.
> Mfg


 
Ich finde dann sollte man einfach nicht Antworten ..Theoretisch kann man sich alle fragen selber beantworten weil sicher schon über jedes Thema ein oder zwei Bücher geschrieben worden sind.
Ich finde das man entweder Antwortet oder nicht.
Aber auf eine einfache Frage zuerst mit einer Menschlichen Verurteilung zu beginnen ist echt ..irgendwie überflüssig.


----------



## be quiet! Support (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

bitte nicht streiten 

Im Fall, dass du zwei P8 Stecker benötigst, kann ich dir nur die Modellreihe Dark Power Baureihe Pro10 empfehlen.

Die Leistung deines Systems kannst du hier berechnen. Beachte hierbei aber bitte, dass der Kalkulator nur auf System mit einer CPU ausgelegt ist. Achte beim Ergebnis bitte nur auf die Wattangabe und nicht auf die vorgeschlagene Modellreihe. 

Auf unserer Homepage findest du alle Kabelsätze der einzelnen Netzteile. Klicke einfach auf die Karte TECHNISCHE DATEN, dann auf die Schaltfläche KABELBAUM.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen. 

Solltest du weitere Fragen haben, lass es mich bitte wissen.

Gruß

Marco


----------

